# FLies for Sheepshead



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I caught two in my last two trips on my tan/brown "martian toad" Im at work now and posting from my phone I'll dig up a pic as soon as i get home.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> I took a trip to coast last weekend, and saw a ton of Sheepshead. They are spooky as hell. Most took off as soon as my fly hit the water. A few times, I would get an interested fish to check out the fly before refusing to eat. If you have any flies have caught a Sheepshead, please post a picture. I have made this a goal for me to accomplish this winter. Jeremy


I have used tiny #6 clousers meant for bonefish. All brown.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is the proof..









Here is the fly


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nabbed another sheep today on my 4wt! as I put time in casting at fish I have found that they are schooling up in groups of 3-6 fish throw in front of the group and they all will compete for the fly, you get a better chance of getting an eat if there is more than one interested in your fly, they want to grab it before the other fish gets it.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

That goes for just about any fish I've ever caught! ^^


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

> That goes for just about any fish I've ever caught! ^^


For sure, in most of my cases, the smaller fish usually wins too ;D


----------

